# Hypno Questions for Eric & Others with experience



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

1. I find that part way through the sessions, in order to completely be able to focus & relax, I need to turn into a fetal position (this is also the only way that I can sleep. Is this ok and does anyone else find the need to do so? Otherwise there is more pain & discomfort than I can deal with when attempting to relax.2. Sometimes I fall into what I think is a very deep trance where I feel first as if my limbs are actually beginning to levitate... then the sensation crawls further up the limbs and eventually centers on a spot just below my navel. I believe in oriental culture, this spot is referred to as the "Ki"? or the "Chi" ?3. Today I became so entranced that it almost felt as if I were sleeping and Mike Mahoney's voice was the only thing that existed... I was suspended in mid-air by a string that was attached to my lower abdomen....except I knew that I was not sleeping. It was like free-flying in outerspace...







4. After a deep session such as this one, I feel "wobbly"... even lightheaded. I have to remain lying down for a while and stretch 'n flex for a bit before I can even sit up.5. The 2 sessions that seem to encourage the deepest focus and relaxation are the one about the stars and the one about the little forest nymph friend. I find that I am able to visualize the most deeply during those two specific sessions. Anyone else share any of these experiences? Nikkie? BQ? Eric? Tom?Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Evie, well from experience, that i just lie i whatever position is comfortable. I lie in the fetal position as well. It is very comforatble. I also tend to lie on the left side, which is helpful also.#Im not sure about the Ki or Chi, but it seems to be very relaxing, so it may wel be something like that but im realy not sure. I often feel like im not quite in my bodu while im doing it, if you get my drift. Its more like beign very aware, but not, if you know what i mean.I think side 5 is what you are talking about, i particularly love that session, i find it VERY relaxing and really nice. I love that feeling, go with it. Its great. Are you following the schedule properly? I don't like the star one as much as the others to be honest, it just didn't click with me.With the side 3 and side 5 are the ones i feel most clam with, its like extreme relaxation. Kind ofout of body, but not quite.Just make sure you stick to the schedule, also, what day are you on at the moment?Spliffy


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanx Nikkie.I haven't actually been keeping track of which day I am on....(I know... bad girl...







) I just do it every day when possible. (My life is so busy and fast-paced that it's just one more thing to have to keep track of and overwhelm me...







)I figure after 3 months I should be where I'm supposed to be at?I like #5 too. It's sort of the culmination of all of the sessions. Actually I like them all but the two I mention above seem to work for me the best.My favorite position is also left fetal. Why is it that seems to be so helpful, comfortable and relaxing? Do you find also that sometimes you're able to relax better and tune into the hypno better than at other times? Sometimes I can hardly even lie still to do it.... usually because of pain in various parts of my body or sometimes because of feeling bloated (I ate a sweet potato yesterday.... big mistake....HUGE...







)At least it was a good one.How long have you been doing the tapes and how many times have you done them?Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Evie, Yes, sometimes i find it easier and more relaxing than others. It just depends what kind of a mood im in.Er...I hate to break this to you evie, but there is a reason that those CDs come with a schedule. It won't work unless yuo do the CDs and sessions in the order listed.You should start again.I have done them through once, then 3 months later have started again. I have 35 days to gp before i finish.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I really don't think it would work unless you follow the schedule. Its really not that hard to tick somethin goff on a list?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

I know it's probably best to do it every day, as you say, but at the moment I don't have a way to do it privately every evening... nor do I have the time.Maybe that's my problem... I need to defer some of the tasks in my life.I'll see what changes I might be able to make so that I can do that and I'll give it a whirl.Appreciate your patience.Evie


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Hi Evie ~~ I'm on Day 80, just listened to side 6 for first time tonight. One thing that helps, not just w/the tapes but all areas of life, is to have consistency, a consistent routine. I listen at same time each day, same room, even down to same lighting and same fleece throw to keep me warm. This also helps others in the household, they know what to expect and won't interfere, etc.I lie back in a big, comfy La-Z-Boy recliner, and like you, feel like I'm transported right out of my body. Usually I fall asleep for 5 or 10 minutes during middle of session -- have decided when the 100 days are up I'm gonna listen to all 6 sides, drink some coffee, to really hear what I've been missing, LOL! Sorry you have some physical ailments while relaxing -- I've never had anything like that.One last thing -- my husband is Chinese, so I know all about "Chi". It's not a point on the body, but rather is what we'd call a "life force", some force that connects every living thing in nature. Food affects our chi, people affect our chi, even as Eric has mentioned, the weather affects our chi. I could write a book about my hubby's "eastern" theories as to why I have IBS and what I should do to treat it (and believe me, I've tried almost all of them) Don't get me started on THAT topic, ha ha.Take care ~~ Becky


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Evie, you don't need to do it privately, your man won't have any bad stuff from listening to it also. You need to stick to the schedule.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

My man has IBS too..... but he is selective about what he chooses to do or not do. He does respect my needs, however.Regarding consistency, I agree with you completely Chowchow. Unfortunately, I have a behavioral health disorder that precludes consistency a good deal of the time.... it's called borderline personality disorder or dyslimbia. In short, my emotional system has a short circuit in it. But I keep trying.Thanx Everyone, Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Evie, Thought I had hopped in here already, lol sorry. Must have been dreamin. #1 Get in any position that is comfortable for you. In order to do the guided relaxation, I felt I had to be laying down on my back. Which my back doesn't really like. So it was suggested to me here to just use lots of pillows, which worked. I really need one under my knees, at least, when I lay flat on my back. I have turned over though after the guided relaxation is through.#2 Don't know anything about "Chi" sorry. But otherwise what you describe sounds like that is the point of the guided relaxation and imagery. Fairly typical response I suppose.#3 I have had that feeling, but most often I do one better...... LOL I actually _do_ fall asleep on poor Mike.







#4 After most sessions I AM asleep. LOL I'm a cheap date huh? Evie, I find it is WAY easier to stick to the schedule if I listen right as I'm going to bed every night. #5 Some of the sessions were also easier for me to visualize than others were. I think we all have our favorites.







Ok since we are around the holidays here, and I know you have been "nice"; I strongly urge you to tell your favorite "Santa" to get you either a CD or a Cassette Walkman or portable player with headphones as a gift. There are still quite a few shopping days left. Batteries would also be a nice stocking stuffer.







Tell "Santa" it is all for the good cause of his interrupted slumber. It is just real important, as other have said, to stick to the schedule. The best way to do this is doing it as consistently as you can. All of us have to go to bed at some point during the course of a day, that is why bedtime is a great choice of a time to listen. And boy does it enhance sleep.







Another favorite side effect of mine. LOL







BQ


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanx BQ.... I did in fact ask for my own boom box from Santa...







Your advice is sound....... asleep?







I have one tiny issue. I have to take medication before I go to bed at night and it acts on me and puts me to sleep usually within 15 minutes... so I would have to wait until I was done with the hypno... then roll over and take my meds.... get up and go to the bathroom because I won't make it through the night otherwise, so I'll have to think about ways to manage this. I can't sleep hardly at all without the meds due to pain and limbic system dysfunction. We sleep in separate rooms so I can't use the benefits of the hypno as a bribe.... but I am sure that he will approve.I use the hypno for anxiety & IBS. My sleep patterns will probably never change for the rest of my life due to a parasympathetic dysfunction. Glad if the hypno enhances your sleep. That's great (I'm jealous).So what did you ask Santa for this year?  Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't think it matters weather you meds make you sleep because you still isten to the hypno with your subconcious. I fall asleep within 5 minutes anyway.There really is no point in doing it if you wont stik to the schedule.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Eric told me it was fine if I had to skip a session once in a while. In fact he told me that he sometimes has to do that as well.Again, I have had previous training in biofeedback techniques. That is, I am capable of generating the visualization and creating a relaxed state of mind and body without doing the hypno every day. I am not recommending to others that they skip days. I am saying that this works for me because of my prior experience with biofeedback. The two therapy modes compliment each other quite well, I think.Biofeedback techniques can be used at any time of the day or night no matter where we are or what we're doing. If I couldn't effect the more relaxed changes in my body/mind with these techniques, I could not work, nor could I perform at the 3 dance concerts in which I am appearing in the next 3 days.I also have engaged in extensive CBT which positively effects changes in both how we feel about ourselves and the world around us from the perspective of "perspective"....







In addition, I've experienced hypnotherapy in a realtime setting in my therapist's office. There are many levels of hypnotic state. If I were to compare the level experienced in the realtime situation, on a scale of 1 to 10 with a 10 being the deepest, I would have to give the office experience close to a 10. The self-help hypno does not reach that level for me...but it is still very relaxing and soothing as well as comforting. Perhaps the difference is in the reasons for my using the hypno at any given time, as well as the guided imagery which does not change appreciably with the self-help, whereas a live therapist can manipulate the guided imagery and gear it more specifically to an individual patient's needs.I guess what I am saying is that for me, there are times when the hypno isn't even necessary. But then there are days when I also find it very soothing and helpful.Again... it's an individualized thing. If I did not already have this experience, I would agree with you completely.I would still highly recommend the self hypno... especially in the absence of biofeedback, CBT and sometimes meds... depending on the person and the diagnoses.







Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Evie, Just do the best ya can. You will no doubt still receive the benefits. In answer to your question of what I asked Santa for...... ya better sit down..... you WILL be shocked...........>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pajamas! You know, to _sleep_ in. LOL







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

the term for the center that you're looking for is Dan Tien. and yes, the belief is that it lies in the abdomen. my Tai Chi instructor always says to put a fist right above your navel and that's about where it is. the sensations you've talked about of the levitation is what I've experienced. nancy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The Dan Tien is about 3-4 fingers below the navel, and inside your abdomen (not on the surface) and is a Qi center in the body.Some practices have you pull Qi into and out of the dantien. (my T'ai Chi school does a lot of dantien work) http://www.magictortoise.com/dantian.htm if you want to see the full extent of our fanatacism







The dantien in the abdomen is lowest of the 3 energy centers in Chinese medicine (all three are dantien, upper, middle and lower).K.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

d'oh, of course - below the navel. When I actually did the fist thing, I did it correctly.clearly, I'm the novice at this


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

1. fetal position, how much more safe can you feel then in that positition.







Whatever is comfotable for a person is the spot you want to be in.2. The trance state can vary some and the more you practise it the easier and deeper you can go. Evie, is a high HT canidate. 2 and 3, because she is a high canidate for HT the free floating feeling and some others feeling are disassociation and focus, where things and feeling around you are blocked out and this makes it seem that the mind is free floating. 4 common in highly hypnotistizable people and you should just give yourself a little time before you get up. With evie, I did not recommend so much she stick to the schedule although preferable, as I would for others for a couple reasons, but others should stick to it like clockwork to be the most effective. This is very important!!!A couple things to read, although not totally specific on HT and IBS. Which you can get, but worth reading in regards to this. http://www.hypnosisandu.homestead.com/ while reading the second one, HYpnotherapy is NOT a placebo!!!!!!!!! http://www.howstuffworks.com/hypnosis.htm a lot of research has been done since this was written on HT. I hesitate to put this here somewhat, but for some basic info its okay.There is also no regression in HT for IBS.It can hwoever, help a lot to understand as much as you can about clinical hypnotherapy in general while using it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi everyone..... Eric... so glad you are still among us... you know we miss your support here when you're not able to pop in once in a while. Yes, I am very "hypnotizable".... and years ago my biofeedback therapist told me that I had exceptional focusing skills in spite of all of my limbic system issues. I haven't been on here for several days either as I've been occupied with rehearsals, traveling and performances for the past 3 days. We had so many people in the audience at yesterday's performances that we had to ask them to move back in order to give us room to dance....







B.Q. I can always count on you for a smile....







Nancy.... thank you also for your help and info. Very much appreciated.KMottus.... when I was in biofeedback, my therapist also told me that the Qi (now that I know how to spell it right) was below my navel.... and that's where I focus when I need/want to center myself. If I am especially tense or anxious, I feel it more above the navel.... is that the solar plexus?Well..... I am sore, stiff, bruised, and tired in body... but elated in spirit.... all 3 dance concerts were wonderful! Some of the people in the audience thought I should do this particular piece for the kids down at the library here in town because it's such a fun dance....so I may give that some thought.No laughter please.... on the way home with my best dance partner friend .... since we had eaten a fair-sized dinner after having starved ourselves for about 3 days .... I had a MAJOR gas attack....! We laughed ourselves silly during the 75-minute drive back home (with the windows open........







)Dance, as I know and participate in it, has been a tremendous help with regard to the focusing skills. It didn't happen automatically and I have struggled to get where I am now, but I've learned to focus on my dance character no matter what faux pas might occur or what a particular audience's responses might be. One thing that really helps is that I don't wear my glasses when I perform.... and I am very near-sighted and have severe stigmatism..... so I can't see their faces even if I look right at them....







(cheat, cheat)Just want to add that I LOVE the hypno sessions with Mike Mahoney and plan to continue them and benefit from them as often as I can. And I continue to recommend them for anyone who is having difficulties controlling their anxiety or the spasms in their tummies. The peace and tranquility that they can provide are priceless.After one of our performances, someone who had never attended one of the concerts at ChaliceStream, with a look of peace and happiness on her face and emanating from her soul, walked up to our technique instructor and asked... "Michael...Does EVERYONE feel this way when they come here?" In the arts, there is a strength that has survived all dictators, politicians, madmen and wars... and even if at moments it seems to be lost, it will continue to survive as long as the human spirit lives... (Barry Lynn, Owner of Lynn Dance Co. and our choreography instructor... by the way... he will be 90 in February... and he performed an incredible story dance for us X3. There is no limit to what we can do... if we believe in ourselves...and for those of you who don't know me... I only started this 3 years ago at the tender age of 47.,)(and...THANK GOD FOR CELEXA !!!!! .... it gave me back my life)Hugs to all, Evie


----------

